
Ask HN: How do I view HN links with adblocker-blockers? - grabcocque
Increasingly I&#x27;m seeing links on HN with adblocker blockers, that try to nag or emotionally blackmail me into compromising my privacy to consume their content.<p>I, naturally, do not want to expose myself in this way.<p>So, what can be done about the proliferation of adblockers, and how can I read HN links without being nagged by desperate advertisers?
======
remx
With uBlock Origin, you can select the HTML elements that are offending you,
and remove them from the DOM It's called the 'elemental picker' and is a tiny
picture of a pipette. You can use this to remove adblocker blockers. Some are
more tricky to remove than others and can take some time.

If you don't want to use uBlock, you can always put yourself in a common pool
of browser clients such as the TorBundle and blend in, thus improving your
privacy. TorBundle doesn't block ADs.

------
nulladventurer
Well if it's a site you value, you could consider just whitelisting that site.
Alternatively I sometimes just copy the link into my secondary browser, where
I'm not logged into google or anything for tracking purposes. Some pop-up
block things can also be removed with the Inspector tool in developer tools,
if you're that way inclined.

~~~
grabcocque
I don't want to whitelist the site because that seems to be expressly
rewarding bad behaviour.

------
smt88
I once saw someone write that they had a Chrome extension that just removes
all elements from the DOM with "position: absolute". That might work for you.

------
Sunset
Block the nagging modal element. If you can't. Don't view them. Then talk shit
about the page in the comments.

